# Hello from Australia



## Hendrik Schroor (Oct 31, 2018)

Loving this web site reading the forums 
trying to find a 711’ fly rod 8 wt what brands sell them 
Thanks Hank


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Where in Australia are you from?


----------



## Hendrik Schroor (Oct 31, 2018)

I live in Cairns on Great Barrier Reef
doing a lot of fly fishing all kinds of fish
we have a big network of mangroves sand flats reef flats mangrove rivers creeks


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

I think it was Marlin Magazine(?) not too far back, did an article on Lord Howell Island off the SE Coast,........absolutely mindblowing; marlin, sailfish, kingfish, dolphin, bonefish,etc. The one side goes straight down blue/black deep, with white flats on the other side, I cannot imagine so much in such a tiny,tiny spot. 
Wasn't sure how I was going to get there (live), but the wife voted it down anyway - no chance, lol


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow. Sounds like a cool place. Post some pictures when you can. Cheers!


----------



## geronimo (Dec 28, 2020)

Welcome, one day when the world get back to normal I'd like to make it that way.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

G'day! Had the good fortune to visit and fish your unique and wonderful country years ago. We released the first grander black marlin that season off the GBR, then chased barramundi inshore. Wonderful trip. If anyone has the chance to go when travel improves, take it!

Welcome aboard. Post up some pix!


----------



## Hendrik Schroor (Oct 31, 2018)

Kirc said:


> I think it was Marlin Magazine(?) not too far back, did an article on Lord Howell Island off the SE Coast,........absolutely mindblowing; marlin, sailfish, kingfish, dolphin, bonefish,etc. The one side goes straight down blue/black deep, with white flats on the other side, I cannot imagine so much in such a tiny,tiny spot.
> Wasn't sure how I was going to get there (live), but the wife voted it down anyway - no chance, lol


We have a really nice fly fishing magazine called fly life Australia and New Zealand it's a great read comes out four times something like that


----------



## Hendrik Schroor (Oct 31, 2018)

Zika said:


> G'day! Had the good fortune to visit and fish your unique and wonderful country years ago. We released the first grander black marlin that season off the GBR, then chased barramundi inshore. Wonderful trip. If anyone has the chance to go when travel improves, take it!
> 
> Welcome aboard. Post up some pix!


I will send some photos just on a research boat for two months when I get back I'll find some pictures for you


----------



## TripleHauler (Jul 11, 2020)

Nice! I fished Cairns about 10 years about while living in Melbourne. Actually caught a tarpon (oxeye herring) on fly while there. Too bad it was only 10" long. We also caught a ton of sooty grunters and jungle perch. I'll have to dig up the pictures. Really fun.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Maven New Zealand makes a very nice 1pc 7'10" in 8, 9, and 10 wt


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Was looking at the northern end of New Zealand too,.......it also got voted down by the wife, lol. They, New Zealand, actually have a list (or had?) of professional services / work - that if you fit / you were in.

but having Central to South Florida, plus the Bahamas to fish isnt too bad of a deal either,....I'm grateful.


----------

